

Ask HN: What are some good Django source code examples to learn from? - iman453


======
taude
I'd like to personally see bigger, more realistic implementations of projects
with frameworks. It gets old seeing simple "todo" list apps. I've personally
pursued GitHub for large Django projects and haven't had much luck. It's nice
to see what a "bigger than demo" project looks like, so then you can "smell"
the framework better. This isn't just a Django thing, btw, I find it
especially true for all these new MVC-ish JavaScript frameworks.

~~~
ohgodthecat3
Here's one that I know of that is pretty big:

<https://github.com/samuelclay/NewsBlur>

------
piotr_krzyzek
I've been working on an in-house Django project and all I've used so far is
the Django Tutorial on their site and their documentation. Believe it or not
it's actually rather comprehensive.

For everything else, I have searched google for "<idea name I need to program>
Django". Gets me the right answer or sample code I need most of the time.

------
iman453
Thanks for your replies. I think I understand the basics of the framework, and
was looking more for some well designed examples of Django projects. As of now
I have extremely lengthy views in my projects, and have pretty much no idea
how to design projects the 'right way'. Thanks!

------
antidoh
This: <http://withdjango.com/readers/source/>

from this: <http://withdjango.com/>

Their specific purpose is "to learn from."

~~~
md8
It covers Django 1.0 which is pretty much old. I recently picked up "Practical
Django Projects". This book is for Django 1.1.

I am frustrated with the code samples as of now. So much code change when you
compare pre 1.4 and 1.1

@iman453 I dont recommend buying any Django books if you want to learn Django
version 1.4.

But if you really need a book, then go for the www.djangobook.com which is
free.

------
petesfishing
This helped me understand how to have multiple apps in one project
<http://pinaxproject.com/>

~~~
iman453
Thanks a lot! This looks really interesting.

